
Cyber Squirrel 1 Disrupting at the highest levels - sajal83
http://cybersquirrel1.com/
======
patio11
Best paragraph ever about squirrels, courtesy of
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/01/opinion/sunday/squirrel-
po...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/01/opinion/sunday/squirrel-power.html) :

 _Matthew Olearczyk, a program manager with the Electric Power Research
Institute, explains that typically a squirrel will cause a blackout by
scampering across electrical equipment and touching simultaneously both an
energized component, like one of the cylindrical transformers at the top of a
utility pole, and a grounded piece of equipment. The squirrel completes the
circuit, generating an arc. There is an instantaneous flash of blue light. At
its center is the squirrel, combusting._

~~~
sp332
I've had this happen outside my house twice, when it was raining. The squirrel
looked kinda crispy and would send up a puff of smoke occasionally.

------
idlewords
One of these brave agents chewed through some PBX equipment when I was in
college, and that's how we found out that the phone system's failure mode was
to emit a sustained, wraith-like shriek, very similar to the sound we students
made as it woke everyone up at 2 AM.

------
sschueller
Lol, I was just at a tour of the new underground power distribution building
in Zürich. Squirrels were mentioned and this new underground building tries to
prevent "squirrel incidents" in the future.

Some photos I took:
[https://goo.gl/photos/dLpTWm9m8Ggdirzn9](https://goo.gl/photos/dLpTWm9m8Ggdirzn9)

~~~
goatforce5
Are you sure you want these photos online where squirrels could find them and
plan their attacks?

------
danblick
It's a shame they lose so many good agents out in the field.

~~~
joezydeco
There's one that's constantly at my back door asking for some food scraps or
nuts, but I know it's really trying to proximity-sniff out my Wifi password.

~~~
bitwize
He may also be trying to distract the attack dogs.

------
gk1
If anyone else is confused by this (as I was), click any pin on the map and
you'll get it.

------
DKnoll
This is my favourite vendor email I have ever received:

    
    
      The datacenter (Toronto) will be performing emergency maintenance at 3:30 pm EDT today afternoon due to raccoon in the electric system.

------
snowwrestler
Well this explains the controversial "warrantless squirrel tracking provision"
in CISA.

------
unics
They are organized and they have bootcamps!

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=squirrel+obstac...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=squirrel+obstacle+course+mission+impossible)

------
larrik
I couldn't find the Jellyfish incident, I'm curious how that one went down.

~~~
Zirro
You'll find it in southern Sweden - "Jellyfish Invasion Forces EON to Shut
Down Swedish Nuclear Plant" :-)

------
baseten
those are the same bastards eating my pumpkins!

------
toddsiegel
I am pretty sure then that my cat is part of an anti-cyber-squirrel team. She
takes down about four a year.

------
panglott
What has America done to the squirrels?

~~~
Allegrippus
Due to ever increasing development, squirrels can no longer travel the nation
by jumping between successive trees as their ancestors once did. Today it
involves much more work and danger: crawling down, scampering across open
ground, climbing back up, running the wires, and dealing with those high
voltage pole pigs. Actually, squirrels have been mad as hell at us for many
years now. Thus far they haven't overtaken us because (a) we've appeased them
somewhat by tossing them peanuts and filling bird feeders with sunflower seed,
and (b) they haven't quite mastered the "opposable thumb" thing just yet. But
they are known for adaptability and persistence, and there are reports they
are making major advances with (b) by secretly observing our finesse at eating
chicken wings at outdoor picnics and festivals. Really, it's only a matter of
who gets there first: squirrels and thumbs, dogs and doorknobs, cows and
upright walking, or cats figuring out the internet backbone. We'll soon be
paying homage to our new overlords, and they won't even be from an alien
planet.

